

The Summer of Drones - felixge
http://summerofdrones.com/

======
andrewnez
I've organized a Mini Nodecopter event in London and another is on this
weekend in Bath, UK. They are, in my experience, some of the most exciting
hackdays I've been too, bringing software and hardware hacking together to
command flying robots!

------
gwoo
Gonna make this happen in Los Angeles.

~~~
felixge
Will there be drones playing forkmaster?

<http://forkmaster.com/>

------
psycr
I submitted an app for a Toronto event - if anyone else has done so, let me
know!

~~~
michael_nielsen
I have some friends who are organizing a related event in Toronto. Ping me in
email if you're interested (mn@michaelnielsen.org)

------
julien
Yay for a crazy summer!

------
willdent
I am planning to put one together in the southeast! Hoping to find sponsors
and interested hackers!

~~~
ntumlin
It's getting harder for you to go wrong, shubb is waiting in SE UK and I'm
here for you in SE US. Wherever you are, I doubt you'll have too much trouble
getting people to come control flying robots.

------
mctx
Anyone keen for Perth, Australia?

~~~
felixge
I realize it's very far away, but there is going to be an event in Sydney.
Ping me at felix@nodecopter.com if you'd like me to connect you with the
organizer!

~~~
mctx
I'll see if I can get enough people interested to run one here, otherwise I
might fly across. Cheers!

